# 12/18/21 Storm possibility



## NYDB (Dec 14, 2021)

come on weather geeks.  

what do you think?  

I see possible 10" in VT ski country.
temps look marginal at the moment in the southern area


----------



## NYDB (Dec 15, 2021)

Looks like it will come in a bit later on Saturday.  Should be a mini pow day on 12/19


----------



## abc (Dec 15, 2021)

I noticed the 10" possibility. 

But 10" on top of bare ground/dirt... hmmm

I'm more pleased with the persistent low temperature following that...


----------



## NYDB (Dec 16, 2021)

yes the cold looks to stay around awhile.  Which will be nice.  Hopefully Ullr can manage another snow event before Christmas week.
looks like another possible system Christmas Eve/Christmas


----------



## ThatGuy (Dec 16, 2021)

NY DirtBag said:


> yes the cold looks to stay around awhile.  Which will be nice.  Hopefully Ullr can manage another snow event before Christmas week.
> looks like another possible system Christmas Eve/Christmas


Last year all the snow got washed away for Christmas, hopefully this year is the opposite


----------



## bigbog (Dec 16, 2021)

Yeah, kinda nice to see a system this early in the winter....


----------



## snoseek (Dec 16, 2021)

This sets things up good for the long term but will fall on concrete. It will help the areas expand quicker which makes me happy.


----------

